# Office Party



## liaconn (6 Dec 2011)

What are you doing this year?

We got an email around a few weeks ago from two colleagues informing us that the party was booked in such and such a venue for such and such a night and a deposit was required by X date.

I was a bit taken aback. Its only my second Christmas in this job but anywhere I worked before there was always a discussion and a concensus about where to go and what date suited the majority.

Its one of those hotel dos so I am definitely not going.


----------



## TarfHead (6 Dec 2011)

This overlaps with the other thread '*Things that drive you nuts!! *' 

Just tell them you're busy that night, then ask when it's on.


----------



## liaconn (6 Dec 2011)

True, and that thread seems to overlap with an old 'Annoying Colleagues' thread.


----------



## thedaras (6 Dec 2011)

liaconn





> I was a bit taken aback. Its only my second Christmas in this job but anywhere I worked before there was always a discussion and a concensus about where to go and what date suited the majority.


And have you not noticed how this discussion ,suiting the majority and concensus lark NEVER works..


----------



## liaconn (6 Dec 2011)

It always worked in my last place. And the concensus was NEVER for darnes of salmon and baked alaska in some formal hotel dining room followed by a band.


----------



## Boyd (6 Dec 2011)

Had ours last week in hotel off Baggot St, free bar all night from 6PM till 2AM. Three course meal included. Company selected the hotel, I was happy with their choice!



> Its one of those hotel dos so I am definitely not going.



Im sure you will be missed


----------



## Firefly (6 Dec 2011)

We had a consensus in a company I worked in ages ago - we voted strongly in favour of cheap food and expensive alcohol. Twas a mighty night I am told


----------



## TarfHead (6 Dec 2011)

username123 said:


> free bar all night from 6PM till 2AM


 
With that, I'd be happy with a kebab in a bus shelter


----------



## liaconn (6 Dec 2011)

username123 said:


> *Had ours last week in hotel off Baggot St, free bar all night from 6PM till 2AM. Three course meal included. Company selected the hotel, I was happy with their choice!*
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you will be missed


 

The difference in my case being we have to pay every penny ourselves.


----------



## Shawady (6 Dec 2011)

Hotel parties must be making a comeback.
They used to do these type of parties in my place but stopped it a couple of years ago because of the cost involved.
I have been informed that this years party is in some hotel at the cost of €70 a head. No thanks!


----------



## Purple (6 Dec 2011)

liaconn said:


> The difference in my case being we have to pay every penny ourselves.



That's bad form. It's the one thing an employer is still allowed to give without BIK being charged.


----------



## liaconn (6 Dec 2011)

Purple said:


> That's bad form. It's the one thing an employer is still allowed to give without BIK being charged.


 
I'm in the Civil Service. I don't mind paying for the party but think if that's the case there should be a concensus of opinion on where to go. Apart from anything else hotel dos are expensive and not everyone can afford them.


----------



## RonanC (6 Dec 2011)

This could easily be crossed with "things that drive me nuts"... 

We dont get a christmas party in the Civil Service, especially in the Department I work in. We can however arrange our own private party and organise, book and pay ourselves, for everything! So it drives me nuts when I hear people say "oh, we had a free bar all night, or we had our party in such and such a place and the band were amazing and the food was out of this world", or if external customers hear that we are organising our own party you get "such a waste of taxpayers money". 

We have a Department social club who organise a party for staff within the Department who are members, and pay weekly into the club. You still have to buy a ticket and there is never any proper food (maybe some nibbles), and you might get one or two drinks if you are lucky, but this comes out of the ticket price and the subscriptions paid during the year.

Some colleagues (about 10 in total who work in a different section to me) organised a night out last friday night in Dublin and I was asked if I wanted to go with them. One person booked a table in a popular restaurant/bar at the top of Grafton Street. We each paid for the food and all our own drink. It was a great night. Dinner was €22 I think and coctails were €5.


----------



## Firefly (6 Dec 2011)

RonanC said:


> This could easily be crossed with "things that drive me nuts"...
> 
> We dont get a christmas party in the Civil Service, especially in the Department I work in. We can however arrange our own private party and organise, book and pay ourselves, for everything! So it drives me nuts when I hear people say "oh, we had a free bar all night, or we had our party in such and such a place and the band were amazing and the food was out of this world", or if external customers hear that we are organising our own party you get "such a waste of taxpayers money".



I suppose the private companies are, by and large, making enough profits to afford this and do not rely on the taxpayer to fund their Christmas party. I say "by and large" as I am sure that some of the banks that we have bailed out will have low-key parties for some or all of their staff 

I know from speaking to a friend of mine that a particular semi-state is asking staff to contribute to their party this year. The semi-state in question is profitable, but it's owner is obviously not.


----------



## Sunny (6 Dec 2011)

I would never begrudge anyone being bought a few drinks at Christmas even if it is public money. I wouldn't consider it a waste. However, I always find people who don't actually drink or like to go out with work always moan that they should be given the money directly instead. You are never going to please everyone.


----------



## micmclo (6 Dec 2011)

Firefly said:


> I say "by and large" as I am sure that some of the banks that we have bailed out will have low-key parties for some or all of their staff



Not a huge deal,

Fifty euro a head or so and it's for staff who work hard all year.

Morale is low anyway, if it helps them do a better job or keeps them happy let them have it


----------



## Sunny (6 Dec 2011)

Firefly said:


> I say "by and large" as I am sure that some of the banks that we have bailed out will have low-key parties for some or all of their staff


 
Actually was talking about this recently with people from various banks and it is just not happening. A couple of people said their boss was taking them out for lunch but was personally paying for it. The rest are paying for themselves.


----------



## TarfHead (6 Dec 2011)

RonanC said:


> We dont get a christmas party in the Civil Service, especially in the Department I work in.


 
Ah now, don't be offering facts that conflict with our groundless biases  !


----------



## liaconn (6 Dec 2011)

micmclo said:


> Not a huge deal,
> 
> Fifty euro a head or so and it's for staff who work hard all year.
> 
> Morale is low anyway, if it helps them do a better job or keeps them happy let them have it


 
Would you say the same if public sector workers were getting a paid Christmas party?


----------



## shnaek (6 Dec 2011)

Ours was cancelled. Mother ship said it would look bad if we were to have a Christmas party when times were hard. Doesn't look bad to have record profits though...


----------



## DerKaiser (6 Dec 2011)

liaconn said:


> Would you say the same if public sector workers were getting a paid Christmas party?


 
I'd have no objection to it. I can't stand the people who don't want to see anyone enjoy themselves. If we all stopped spending there would be no economy left (not a justification for massive unsustainable spending just a defence of some minor frivolous spending!) 

Also, from my experience of working for a large organisation, meeting someone just once in a social setting improves the working relationship dramatically. Half the time when dealing with someone you don't really know you are wary as to whether they are time wasters or not. At least if you've had some social interaction you are less worried of causing offence if they turn into a pain!


----------



## Purple (6 Dec 2011)

liaconn said:


> Would you say the same if public sector workers were getting a paid Christmas party?


I don’t see the problem with any organisation paying for a Christmas party for their employees. 
About half our people go and it costs around €75 per head. The social club organise it.


----------



## Purple (6 Dec 2011)

DerKaiser said:


> I'd have no objection to it. I can't stand the people who don't want to see anyone enjoy themselves. If we all stopped spending there would be no economy left (not a justification for massive unsustainable spending just a defence of some minor frivolous spending!)
> 
> Also, from my experience of working for a large organisation, meeting someone just once in a social setting improves the working relationship dramatically. Half the time when dealing with someone you don't really know you are wary as to whether they are time wasters or not. At least if you've had some social interaction you are less worried of causing offence if they turn into a pain!



+1 to all that.


----------



## micmclo (6 Dec 2011)

liaconn said:


> Would you say the same if public sector workers were getting a paid Christmas party?



Not at all
It's maybe fifty to seventy euro  a head. 
Small change compared to the annual payroll and does a lot to boost morale and keep people happy.

If the staff are meeting socially, well you put a face to a name and the departments work better together 
Better then _please be advised _emails when a quick chat or call gets things done faster

I think the Indo would be screaming if they ever found out though. 
They would just love a story like this and whip up fury


----------



## RonanC (6 Dec 2011)

micmclo said:


> Not at all
> It's maybe fifty to seventy euro  a head.
> Small change compared to the annual payroll and does a lot to boost morale and keep people happy.



So €21m* on christmas parties for the public service would be acceptable? As a public servant and a tax payer, I would not accept €21m being washed down the drain when it could be directed into providing important services instead. 

* (€21m = 300,000 x €70)


----------



## micmclo (6 Dec 2011)

went offtopic


----------



## RonanC (6 Dec 2011)

micmclo said:


> Could say the same about increments tbh
> Money that could be directed elsewhere



This is about christmas parties.. Nothing else. Let's try to keep on topic or Complainer wont be happy


----------



## Sunny (6 Dec 2011)

RonanC said:


> So €21m* on christmas parties for the public service would be acceptable? As a public servant and a tax payer, I would not accept €21m being washed down the drain when it could be directed into providing important services instead.
> 
> * (€21m = 300,000 x €70)



There is money spent on plenty on things in the public sector that I don't find acceptable. Would have no problem with people getting a few drinks and some food at Christmas. Doesn't have to be €70 per head.


----------



## DerKaiser (6 Dec 2011)

RonanC said:


> So €21m* on christmas parties for the public service would be acceptable? As a public servant and a tax payer, I would not accept €21m being washed down the drain when it could be directed into providing important services instead.
> 
> * (€21m = 300,000 x €70)



Looking at the big picture cutting an average of 1hr overtime per individual per annum would probably pay for a nice meal and generate better morale.  

I'd find it very hard to begrudge anyone €30 meal after a year's work.  Such gestures generate more goodwill than the equivalent in pay.

Profitable companies have also been hounded out of making such gestures. What good does that do anyone? Certainly not the employees, the hospitality trade, the food industry, the economy, etc


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Dec 2011)

username123 said:


> free bar all night from 6PM till 2AM.





TarfHead said:


> *With that, I'd be happy with a kebab in a bus shelter *



Sounds good.  Move over on that seat there and what time is the next bus


----------



## Gordanus (6 Dec 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> Sounds good.  Move over on that seat there and what time is the next bus



6am


and it's raining.


----------



## JP1234 (7 Dec 2011)

I have only started at the company.

The "official" do is this Friday, completely free.  I have heard several people have already dropped out after learning the Big Bosses were coming down from Dublin and staff have been instructed to kerb their behaviour!  We are being given a 2 hour lunch next week and will go to a departmental lunch in a nearby hotel, that will be the extent of my office partying.  Even if I like and get on well with people at work I have little desire to see them outside of the 40+ hours a week I spend at work.


----------



## Boyd (7 Dec 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> Sounds good.  Move over on that seat there and what time is the next bus



Ha ha, I was ready to be bussed home by 12, but the free bar was till 2 so I had to stay


----------



## michaelm (7 Dec 2011)

liaconn said:


> The difference in my case being we have to pay every penny ourselves.


My view is that if I have to pay then I might as well go with people I like.





Purple said:


> That's bad form. It's the one thing an employer is still allowed to give without BIK being charged.


And a €250 voucher.


----------



## Firefly (7 Dec 2011)

DerKaiser said:


> I'd have no objection to it. I can't stand the people who don't want to see anyone enjoy themselves. If we all stopped spending there would be no economy left (not a justification for massive unsustainable spending just a defence of some minor frivolous spending!)
> 
> Also, from my experience of working for a large organisation, meeting someone just once in a social setting improves the working relationship dramatically. Half the time when dealing with someone you don't really know you are wary as to whether they are time wasters or not. At least if you've had some social interaction you are less worried of causing offence if they turn into a pain!



+1 for me too. Nothing wrong with a token night out regardless of where you work. I think the press would have a field day though


----------



## liaconn (7 Dec 2011)

There is absolutely no way the press would accept civil servants having a paid for Christmas party. And to be honest, the carping, bitching and blowing the whole thing out of proportion that would go on about it would take all the good out of the night.  I would genuinely rather just pay for it myself.


----------



## STEINER (7 Dec 2011)

Our company nearly always went to the Burlington every year.  We didn't have to pay for anything including a few drinks and taxis home if we werent staying over.  They didnt pay for room or anything.  The nights there were actually decent enough.  I remember one night I destroyed one of the cubicles in the jacks, too much rich food, guinness, wine, champagne etc.  As intoxicated as I was, I gave the attendant 20 euro for the cleanup.


----------



## Boyd (7 Dec 2011)

LOL, I dont wanna know which end of your body did the damage to the cubicle!


----------



## TarfHead (7 Dec 2011)

STEINER said:


> .. destroyed one of the cubicles in the jacks,


 
Years ago, a former colleague of mine went a bit over the top at a free bar at an event held in-house in the workplace canteen. Too much brandy led to a huge mess in the ladies toilet and almost led to the cleaners refusing to clean it up.

That was the end of free bar events, and in-house events.


----------



## flossie (7 Dec 2011)

My party this weekend. As i work for a foreign company, myself and +1, are flown to the location. This year it's in the UK, lovely place in Lake District, with rooms, flights, meal, all drinks (the guys normally opt for standard food and good quality wine with wine menus - good people ) etc. plus a gift. Think budget is stg£350 per couple. We work hard all year, lot of responsility on us, and we all work from home across a few countries, so good time to catch up with each other. Company recognise importance of keeping morale up.


----------



## Firefly (7 Dec 2011)

flossie said:


> My party this weekend. As i work for a foreign company, myself and +1, are flown to the location. This year it's in the UK, lovely place in Lake District, with rooms, flights, meal, all drinks (the guys normally opt for standard food and good quality wine with wine menus - good people ) etc. plus a gift. Think budget is stg£350 per couple. We work hard all year, lot of responsility on us, and we all work from home across a few countries, so good time to catch up with each other. Company recognise importance of keeping morale up.



Now that sounds like a party! 

The best one I was on was for a firm I worked in back in the "good days". It was in a swanky 5 star hotel in town (Dublin). Champagne was flowing all night, expensive wine at the tables and there were about 15 carol singers singing tunes. Food was top stuff and we too had free accomodation if we had work early the following morning (which we all had of course ). Ahh, the good ole days.


----------



## becky (7 Dec 2011)

I am surprised that so many people would have no problem with public servants getting their Christmas night out paid for.  There are 100 K employees in the HSE so even €20 a head is €20 million which is the projected overrun in the Mid West.  I really don't think so

Ours got abandoned a good few years ago, thankfully.  I reckon my morale is just fine but having to go back to going to the office christmas night would make me want to take to the bed.


----------



## Firefly (7 Dec 2011)

becky said:


> I am surprised that so many people would have no problem with public servants getting their Christmas night out paid for.  T*here are 100 K employees in the HSE so even €20 a head is €20 million* which is the projected overrun in the Mid West.  I really don't think so
> 
> Ours got abandoned a good few years ago, thankfully.  I reckon my morale is just fine but having to go back to going to the office christmas night would make me want to take to the bed.



Not to be pedantic, but that would be €2million


----------



## Sunny (7 Dec 2011)

Firefly said:


> Now that sounds like a party!
> 
> The best one I was on was for a firm I worked in back in the "good days". It was in a swanky 5 star hotel in town (Dublin). Champagne was flowing all night, expensive wine at the tables and there were about 15 carol singers singing tunes. Food was top stuff and we too had free accomodation if we had work early the following morning (which we all had of course ). Ahh, the good ole days.


 
In the good ole days, I had Kylie Minogue at mine.....


----------



## Ceist Beag (7 Dec 2011)

Sunny said:


> I had Kylie Minogue at mine.....



Whoa, that's one to get the rest of us jealous!!  So was it just a one night stand Sunny?!!


----------



## Firefly (7 Dec 2011)

Sunny said:


> In the good ole days, I had Kylie Minogue at mine.....



What about Cher?


----------



## becky (7 Dec 2011)

Firefly said:


> Not to be pedantic, but that would be €2million


 
Thank, the noughts always get me.  Anyway still too much.


----------



## Sunny (7 Dec 2011)

Ceist Beag said:


> Whoa, that's one to get the rest of us jealous!!  So was it just a one night stand Sunny?!!


 
15 minutes!


----------



## flossie (7 Dec 2011)

Firefly said:


> Now that sounds like a party!
> QUOTE]
> 
> God yes! Just coming off the tail end of a bad dose of flu, so won't take me long to feel the effects!
> ...


----------



## Ceist Beag (7 Dec 2011)

Sunny said:


> 15 minutes!



I'd settle for 5!!


----------



## Firefly (7 Dec 2011)

flossie said:


> Now, just need to decide on which dress......do guys pay attention to who wears what at the Christmas partys, or can we get away with wearing same thing twice in a row?! (different dates, so they haven't a clue! )



Depends on what you are wearing    (photos? )


----------



## flossie (7 Dec 2011)

Lol! Probably stick to the LBD, trusted classic


----------



## Sunny (7 Dec 2011)

I heard the phrase before but what is a LBD???


----------



## micmclo (7 Dec 2011)

little black dress


----------



## flossie (8 Dec 2011)

Sorry, reverted to female terminology there  

Have opted for the LBD and heels - always a winner


----------

